# Luminescent Watch Face Digital Photos--How?



## DannyOh

*What is the best way to take Watch Luminescent--"Glowing"--photos of Watch Faces with a Digital Camera? Simple ones, like you see on eBay.*
*I am a published SLR Film Photographer--Archaeological Artifact photos in Journals and Reports--so I know my way around a Camera. My current eBay Camera is a SONY MVC-FD92, which is sufficient for my purposes. Any help would be apprecisted. THX.*


----------



## crazyfingers

you will require a DLSR to shoot pics like that. Basically you need to keep the shutter open for a few seconds in order to get the desired effect. For example:


----------



## igorycha

Give you a tip.
Do you have electric pocket torch? Use it before you make a shot of your lum. 
Use tripod and auto shutter release function if you don't have remote shutter release.
Don't shot the watch in complete darkness - let the case and dial details be captured.



















Good luck


----------



## DannyOh

*Thank You for your Reply and Great Picture Examples.*


----------



## DannyOh

*Thank You for your Reply and Great Picture Example.*


----------



## Capt Gary

igorycha, how did you set up shot #2 and what euipment did you use?
I really like the results.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.



DannyOh said:


> *Thank You for your Reply and Great Picture Example.*


----------



## mazdamx594

Just reiterating what igorycha said about allowing for some ambient light. It's really all about the balance between ambient, the amount of glow you want, and obviously exposure length. Igorycha, I love the shot of the Breitling, very nice.










Regards,
Chris


----------



## DannyOh

*Thank You for the advisory reaffirmation and your excellent Picture example. *


----------



## blandin

Taking "lume shots" is one of my favorite things to do. A DLSR isn't required, these were all taken with a Canon 790IS 10MP "point and shoot camera" You need a lightbox to control ambient light, a tripod to keep the camera stable and a strong light source to charge the watch before shooting.


----------



## igorycha

mazdamx594 said:


> Just reiterating what igorycha said about allowing for some ambient light. It's really all about the balance between ambient, the amount of glow you want, and obviously exposure length. Igorycha, I love the shot of the Breitling, very nice.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Love your pic too :-!



Capt Gary said:


> igorycha, how did you set up shot #2 and what euipment did you use?
> I really like the results.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


It was easier than with Casio, because lumination in quartz lasts only couple of seconds and you have to catch the moment. But with Breitling the specs were appr as following: ISO 400, 1/10 sec and 5.6 (don't forget to feed the lum with bright light first)


----------



## DannyOh

*THX for the tips. Fantastic pics of the Watches. I do have a Light Box and Tripod, so will give it a try.*


----------



## Russ B-28

Like the others have said, a light box and tripod really help. I have a daylight balanced tungsten light in a reflector with barn doors on the reflector. I set the composition and focus with the barn doors open then close them until just a little light gets through before I take the shot. I also have a small blacklight flashlight that I use to charge the lume before I take the shot.


----------



## DannyOh

*THX for your reply and advice. Great Pics. I also own that Citizen Diver, with the Black Face--wonderful Watch. I bought a better Camera, and am researching Blacklight Flashlights.*


----------



## DannyOh

*Hello Everyone. I want to Thank You all--en masse--for your great advice, comments, and pics. Very satisfying for a Newbie on this Board. My first step was to buy an Improved Camera. I chose the SONY DSC-S930. I already own two older SONY Digital Cameras, so am familiar with their functionality; I also have the Memory Stick(s) Reader for my Computer, and the price was right for my budget (must save dough to buy Watches, you know). My first regular experimental shots yesterday came out well. My next step is to experiment with taking Lumes--based upon the advice you all have proffered. THX.*
*Cheers,*
*DannyOh*


----------



## Watchman1985

igorycha said:


> Good luck


That pic is amazing!!! And the watch absolutly gorgeous...Wouldn't mind having one of those in my wrist


----------

